# 4 Hill Feast in N. Ala with 4 cat 3 climbs.



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Has anyone ridden this ride or are planning on riding it? It looks mighty tough with four Category 3 climbs.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

dagger said:


> Has anyone ridden this ride or are planning on riding it? It looks mighty tough with four Category 3 climbs.


I had never heard of this one. Someone put info about the ride on cars at the cherohala challenge this past weekend. It is the first year for it and it looks interesting enough to ride. I already have plans for the weekend (goin' back to cherohala skyway to look for my legs) but I am going to mark my calendar for next year.

Post a report it you ride!

Mike


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

I liked the picture on the flyer of the rider in tights and long sleeves. I bet you won't need those next weekend.


----------

